# I just bought a retro new car!!!



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Hey guys...I just bought a new car for the next month or so before my possible move to the USA...nothing compared to the TT but just as funky IMHO... 

Let me know what you think....



















Anyone wana see who can go through width restrictions quickest without closing your eyes?   Bet you Â£5 its me! :lol: The TT's are just a plain fat ass!


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

I've always liked them.... but the dash and controls do remind me of Fisher Price toys as a kid... big and chunky :wink:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

At least my plastic fisher price toy's windows stay up :wink: he he


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

MINI Cooper... ah yes. I had one of those from new. Owned it for 6 months until I decided to go back down the VAG road.

Had loads of problems - whining power steering pump, front seat innoperable, engine management light coming on whenever it wanted, front window trim coming out over 50mph, bonnet not shuting properly... the list goes on and on.

Great cars to drive, handling is amazing, but alas the engine is noisy and underpowered. Plus fuel economy is dreadful for this sector.

Hope you enjoy


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Gees cant wait to get it now!  LOL Na im gonna enjoy this one....its got the TLC pack for another 2 years on it, so servicing is free (Insert extra big smiley here) lol


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Last March First My GF at the time was talking into getting one. She has a cooper Auto and it rocks! Great car! looks fantastic. Classless. No Stereotyping. You could be a duchess or a Secretary or all points inbetween. She is a Midwife and thats a tough job so she wanted a treat. She loves it as much today as she did march 1 2004.

Good choice my man. If I won the lottery I'd have a cooper S in my stable. for those "lo pro" days. :wink:

Enjoy!!!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> Good choice my man. If I won the lottery I'd have a cooper S in my stable. for those "lo pro" days. :wink:
> 
> Enjoy!!!


The works version is better 8)


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > Good choice my man. If I won the lottery I'd have a cooper S in my stable. for those "lo pro" days. :wink:
> ...


Smart alec!

I would favour a Cooper S with Chill Pack in off white with black roof thanks. I'd then have Sat Nav and 25bhp Nos Jets fitted on a maximiser progresive controller.

I just didn't think the full details were pertenant to the thread... :wink:

Hence not mentioning the plate it would wear: COO1 69R


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

IM just going to stick some 18inch Kahn's on there...that should do the trick!


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

its a great car ... not sure its directly comprable to a TT though. As mentioned above it really is "classless"

My wife has a Cooper which is about to be replaced by a new MINI One. The Cooper is 3 years old and she made the mistake of ordering the car with the sports suspension plus pack and 17inch wheels with run flat tyres. The wheel/tyre package on a MINI has a big impact on performance and ride/handling. The 17 inch S spoke look great but with run flat tyres weigh in excess of 35kgs which is a lot of unsprung weight to propel. The ride is super harsh (much worse than a TT) and you find yourself skipping all over the road on anything but smooth tarmac.

I would think twice about the 18 inch Khans, especially if you are selling on in two months time.

The MINI One is still a neat handling car and the better drive, cosmetically it can look identical to a Cooper. It will get the AmD One Click remap to 130bhp up from 90bhp, the engine is identical to the Cooper but detuned.

Still no discount on the new car, but got the Â£150 tlc service package for free. Delivery now 6 weeks compared to the original cars 6 months. Depreciation has been pretty good. The Cooper cost Â£14.5k and will be PX'd at Â£10.5k after 25k miles. Compare this to the TT acquired at the same time at Â£28.5 (10k on the clock) which is now worth Â£15k !


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Hey guys...I just bought a new car for the next month or so before my possible move to the USA...nothing compared to the TT but just as funky IMHO...
> 
> Let me know what you think....


I think :


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Rob.gti said:


> MINI Cooper... ah yes. I had one of those from new. Owned it for 6 months until I decided to go back down the VAG road.
> 
> Had loads of problems - whining power steering pump, front seat innoperable, engine management light coming on whenever it wanted, front window trim coming out over 50mph, bonnet not shuting properly... the list goes on and on.
> 
> ...


Yep, me too! It was a 51 plate Cooper.
Loads of hassle with it, CD player draining the battery overnight and the left pull being the final nail in it`s coffin.
BMW customer service was hopeless, made Audi CS look good!
The only good thing was I sold it for as much as I`d paid for it because they were still very new. I was glad to see the back of it!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jiggyjaggy said:


> IM just going to stick some 18inch Kahn's on there...that should do the trick!


1) change your sig...

2) is it worth changing the rims, if the car is only going to be kept for a short period of time and a woman will be driving it, whats the point?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

CapTT said:


> jiggyjaggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys...I just bought a new car for the next month or so before my possible move to the USA...nothing compared to the TT but just as funky IMHO...
> ...


Hold on im not ginger! 

@ DJ...cos its all about fun mate!!! Lifes too short! And the wheels on a mini look like shite! :lol:


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice one Jag, sold your car and got another within a week, I'm impressed. :lol: Looks good mate!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Fair enough Jag, your right about the "lifes too short" theory


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Here is an actual pic of my lovely new car....I have called it Ronseal...cos unlike the TT (window drops etc) it does exactly what it says on the tin! :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice, now time to change your sig


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Here is an actual pic of my lovely new car....I have called it Ronseal...cos unlike the TT (window drops etc) it does exactly what it says on the tin! :lol:


Have you actually done any research into the new mini :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Did a good couple days worth of research, its mainly for my mum, im only using it part time for a month or so.  Tell you what its handles like a bloody go-kart! Awesome!


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Did a good couple days worth of research, its mainly for my mum, im only using it part time for a month or so.  Tell you what its handles like a bloody go-kart! Awesome!


Have to agree, you cant fault the handling - its bloody brilliant for that.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I owned a 51 plate mini cooper a couple of years ago, it was very disapointing. I couldn't wait to sell it, over-priced, marketing-hyped crap IMHO.  Hope you get on better with yours.


----------

